# Who has the best clasps in the sub $1500 market (new or used)



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

Ive come to the point in my "collecting" where Im bit picky on what is a keeper, and it almost always comes down to bracelet and clasp for me 

There are a ton of BEAUTIFUL watches in this price space, but most have the clunk and sharp generic oversized clasp....

So what are your favorite clasps out there?

So far my keepers have been 

Monta
Oris (latest gen BC ProPilot clasp)
Ginault
Zelos (twin button on the Mako)

What am I missing that I need to look at?


----------



## agustin_enriquez (Nov 22, 2021)

Mido put some on their divers I really like.


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

The ones I saw from Mido seemed really chunky, any specific models?


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Maybe CWard? But the new ones are on the long-ish end.


----------



## nmadd (Aug 9, 2011)

kritameth said:


> Maybe CWard? But the new ones are on the long-ish end.


I was going to post this. Just got the bracelet for my C60 300 and it’s really really nice, but about the length limit for my smaller wrist.


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

nmadd said:


> I was going to post this. Just got the bracelet for my C60 300 and it’s really really nice, but about the length limit for my smaller wrist.



I have a 7.25 wrist so I'll check them out


----------



## ErzengelG (Jun 17, 2018)

Formex has great clasps! The butterfly clasp of the Essence has a short extension for hot summer days, the Reef has quick fine adjust in it's clasp. They have even fine adjust in the clasp for their leather and rubber straps.
The reef should be available used below $1,500, the Essence is available new in that price range.


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

What about zodiac?


----------



## Stelwick (Nov 6, 2020)

Lorier, for sure.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Formex, Eza standard ones. Venezianico for butterflys. 

Eterna makes/used to make, nice ones as well.


----------



## Tekkamaki (Aug 6, 2018)

Citizen can be surprisingly good.


----------



## bth1234 (Jan 13, 2019)

Any omega type concealed strap, keeperless, elegant closure ( unless you are specifically referring to bracelets )

Try a Christopher ward cordovan clasp.


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

bth1234 said:


> Any omega type concealed strap, keeperless, elegant closure ( unless you are specifically referring to bracelets )
> 
> Try a Christopher ward cordovan clasp.
> 
> View attachment 17091665


I should have been a bit more clear, I am talking bracelets.


----------



## bth1234 (Jan 13, 2019)

PixlPutterMan said:


> I should have been a bit more clear, I am talking bracelets.


I thought so when I reread, but I thought I would leave the post in. These clasps are one of the reasons I often wear a strap instead of a bracelet.


----------



## harpervalley (Mar 1, 2021)

Formex


----------



## Javi_S_J (Sep 10, 2020)

Certina, at least on the new DS Action Diver 43, for the price I haven´t seen anything better.


----------



## langstang (Mar 12, 2019)

SeL Instruments is by far the best bracelet/clasp made.


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

langstang said:


> SeL Instruments is by far the best bracelet/clasp made.


Those look interesting.........large, but interesting....


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

I’ll second suggestions of Monta and Formex.

Check out Nodus’ Nodex clasp. I’ve been lucky enough to witness the evolution of this part from prototype through production. It’s very well done.








NodeX™


Nodus is passionate about producing purpose-built wristwatches, designed and assembled in America.




www.noduswatches.com


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

Anyone speak to Zodiac clasps?


----------



## sdiver68 (Aug 6, 2010)

nmadd said:


> I was going to post this. Just got the bracelet for my C60 300 and it’s really really nice, but about the length limit for my smaller wrist.


I for 1 appreciate the length, even with smaller wrists. My WIS curse is wrists that change size often. Smaller adjustable clasps can sometimes not have enough adjustment.


----------

